# Uber Devs can't even fixed these two problems.



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

1. If Bluetooth is connected to car and somehow car audio is low or driver turned off car audio, driver will miss the incoming ping. So Uber can't even make phone vibrate during incoming pings?

2. We didn't ask Uber to automatically put us into series back to ride of 3 for $3 crap and to make things even more annoying in android the show on top banner of $3 for 3 is showing over everything and I am unable to touch me phone or do anything. 

Dog damn it Uber


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

ozzyoz7 said:


> 1. If Bluetooth is connected to car and somehow car audio is low or driver turned off car audio, driver will miss the incoming ping. So Uber can't even make phone vibrate during incoming pings?
> 
> 2. We didn't ask Uber to automatically put us into series back to ride of 3 for $3 crap and to make things even more annoying in android the show on top banner of $3 for 3 is showing over everything and I am unable to touch me phone or do anything.
> 
> Dog damn it Uber


Yea they suck and yet
we keep coming back for more 😋


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Yea they suck and yet
> we keep coming back for more 😋


Money is only reason I'm here. Also they wanna subsidize roadside assistance for me when I get it for free with my insurance. And they enrolled me into some points crap with gold diamond etc as if I gave them the ok to do so. This is just their way of control and keeping drivers on the road.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

ozzyoz7 said:


> 1. If Bluetooth is connected to car and somehow car audio is low or driver turned off car audio, driver will miss the incoming ping. So Uber can't even make phone vibrate during incoming pings?
> 
> 2. We didn't ask Uber to automatically put us into series back to ride of 3 for $3 crap and to make things even more annoying in android the show on top banner of $3 for 3 is showing over everything and I am unable to touch me phone or do anything.
> 
> Dog damn it Uber


To turn on vibrate (in the android app) Go to Account > App Settings > Accessibility and then turn on "Vibration for requests"


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

3. Taking a picture in landscape mode is not available. You have to turn your tablet portrait mode to make that work. They used to have it available in landscape mode for three days and they did something and it disappeared.

4. When using a tablet the phone sound is very very low and there's no way to turn it up. But yet they can blast the pings at full volume with no adjustment whatsoever. Even on speaker... Very very low no adjustments. 

5. Between the flood or requests and pings your constantly logged out.


----------



## 122819 (Sep 11, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> 3. Taking a picture in landscape mode is not available. You have to turn your tablet portrait mode to make that work. They used to have it available in landscape mode for three days and they did something and it disappeared.
> 
> 4. When using a tablet the phone sound is very very low and there's no way to turn it up. But yet they can blast the pings at full volume with no adjustment whatsoever. Even on speaker... Very very low no adjustments.
> 
> 5. Between the flood or requests and pings your constantly logged out.


Exactly, like what is purpose of them annoying us by completely logging us out


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

ozzyoz7 said:


> Exactly, like what is purpose of them annoying us by completely logging us out


Oh..... They went 1 step further. I get pin codes to enter as well. Not all the time, but often enough.


----------

